
"The switch had two positions... ‘magic' and ‘more magic'. " - iamelgringo
http://catb.org/jargon/html/magic-story.html
======
aston
Hilarious story. And Gerry Sussman swears it's completely true.

edit: GLS = Gerry Sussman, creator of Scheme, co-author of SICP, and MIT
professor.

~~~
rbanffy
Hand in your geek black belt when you leave.

This GLS is Guy L. Steele (also a creator of Scheme). Gery Sussman is Gerald
J. Sussman.

You may keep the geek card.

~~~
aston
Oh, shoot. Too true. Gerry definitely recounted this story to me, although I
can't recall now whether he claimed he was involved or not.

I am Aston's total lack of geektitude.

~~~
michaelneale
"Gerry definitely recounted this story to me"

\- so your geek card is lifetime membership eh ?? ;)

------
chrono13
From mccoyn's Reddit comment:

"The isolated grounds was what I thought it was while reading the story.

I bet when this was installed, there was a problem with the sound buzzing.
Isolating the grounds would make it go away, like magic. But reconnecting the
grounds while the computer was on would create a sudden ground change that
might crash the computer, more magic."

------
dcurtis
Being the curious type, I don't think I would have let such an interesting
switch sit idly by for a year like this guy did. Why didn't he investigate it
further after first making the discovery?

Such a great story though.

~~~
mdakin
Triage (though I bet it kept popping into his head at inopportune times).

------
jrnewton
At first glance i thought this was about VIM magic...

<http://www.vim.org/htmldoc/pattern.html#/magic>

